# How To Make A Pulse Jet From A Jamjar



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

and it works


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Stop Press

45 Blokes often found in sheds playing with timepieces were discovered lacerated by exploded Jam Jars at 11pm tonight. The wives of the blokes involved were all already in bed thinking their husbands were getting "slightly geeky"


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

b11ocx said:


> Stop Press
> 
> 45 Blokes often found in sheds playing with timepieces were discovered lacerated by exploded Jam Jars at 11pm tonight. The wives of the blokes involved were all already in bed thinking their husbands were getting "slightly geeky"


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> b11ocx said:
> 
> 
> > Stop Press
> ...


Yes mate, the ultimate collection preserved for ever ahhh


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow thats too cool....


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Very kewl.

I'm going to stick to playing with watches though


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very impressive.


----------

